# Deps Buzzjet



## Jim (Sep 25, 2012)

Who has one and do you use it?

I can't believe the amount of fish being caught locally with this lure. Granted the $26 price tag is kind of steep. But wow!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2012)

i own 6 and love them


you need to get one in each color jim!





























ps I own none - but jim will buy one i bet!


----------



## fish devil (Sep 25, 2012)

:twisted: I have a few of them. Had to replace the hooks after two years because of rust. They catch fish. Good for smallies too. The Jr. version seems to be more popular around here.


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 26, 2012)

Deps Buzzjet

Kazumasa Okumura of Deps has created a prop bait that more closely resembles a fat-bodied crankbait. Okumura-san is a noted big fish hunter in Japan and the bait he's created appears to be a satisfying mouthful for even the hungriest bass.

There are certainly no problems casting the Buzzjet. The full-sized model is a hefty 4 inches long and a full ounce, and even the Jr. is 3 inches and a half ounce. It also has a weight transfer system that consists of four stainless steel balls, but unlike such systems in other baits, the balls move not only from front to back, but from side to side as well. As a result, not only is casting improved but so is the action upon the retrieve.

“It walks side to side like a spook but has the noise of a buzzbait,” said northern California tournament angler Jim Davis. “The prop has a unique sound to it, almost like a rattle.”
“It's really a foolproof lure. It's best when you retrieve it by just slow steady reeling.”

It's often his first option in two situations: during the prespawn through postspawn period, and just about any time of year at night.

“The black one is the single best night time bait I know,” Davis said. “That's the color that I throw more than any other. The Buzzjet is best when there's a slight chop on the water, but when it's calm out I just go to a lighter color.” In addition to the black version, he also uses a solid white bait, a clear model and a bluegill colored lure.

He said that “it's definitely a big fish bait,” so he'll typically start with the larger model. It draws fish from a long distance away and is therefore an ideal search bait. But if he has the right conditions and can't generate strikes, or if the fish consistently miss the lure, he'll downsize to the smaller version. He made it clear that “the bass will tell you which size is the best that day.”

He's used it successfully over the grassbeds at the California Delta and almost always has one tied on for Clear Lake night fishing. But it's not just for largemouths – he's used it successfully for spotted bass at Shasta and Oroville and for outsized smallmouths at Pardee and Amador.

He stressed that because this lure tempts outsized fish, it's critical to use a rod with backbone, but since it has treble hooks “the rod should have a parabolic bend to so you don't rip them away.” In open water, he'll use a crankbait rod, but around cover, he prefers a Quantum 7'9” swimbait rod. “It has good backbone and an awesome tip action,” he said. He pairs it with a Quantum casting reel, usually spooled with 12 to 15 lb. monofilament. On occasion he'll go with braid, with or without a mono leader, when he's pursuing big fish around vegetation.

The Buzzjet was voted Japan's number one hard bait by that country's Lure Magazine readers in 2004, and savvy US anglers like Davis have fished it now for approximately three years, but it's only a matter of time until it becomes a staple of US tournament anglers.

“It's real simple to use and it has the best characteristics of a spook and a buzzbait at the same time,” Davis said. “It makes a lot of noise and draws fish from further down than any other lure I've used.”

article from https://www.basstackledepot.com/depsbuzzjet-1.aspx

They are $24.95 at Bass Tackle Depot but still the way I loose lures it could expensive quick....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2012)

I read what they write about those lures - but find me something that say "yeah its 24.00 and works in certain situations only" And sometimes does not work at all


Sheeesh, every article is written to catch. .. . . anglers not fish


----------

